# Newly CPC-A and ICD 10 proficient looking for any internship or work



## Sinounseng2009 (Feb 4, 2016)

*New CPC-A and ICD 10 proficiency looking for work/internship in Rochester, NY*

SINOUN PARINA, CPC-A
45 N Hollow Road, Rochester, NY 14626 
(C)585-354-7410 (E)Sinounseng2009@yahoo.com


CERTIFICATION

Certified Professional Coder Apprentice (CPC-A) 
Medical Terminology Certificate 

AFFILIATIONS

American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

Course work in Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology (72 hours)
Introduction to Medical Coding (51 hours)
AAPC Professional Medical Coding Curriculum (80 hours)
Knowledge of Microsoft Office Productivity (12 hours)
References used for coding include the current International Classification of
Diseases (ICD 9 & 10), Clinical Modification; 
American Association Physicians' Current Procedural Terminology (CPT); 
Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS)  
Highly motivated individual with Strong work ethic
Good judgment and Team Player 	

WORK EXPERIENCE

10/2007 to Current 
Head Waiter/Server			
SEA Restaurant – Rochester, NY
Coordinated tickets in times with executive chef
Managed multiple tables and guest interactions
Implemented new training schedules
Ensured guest satisfaction across multiple parties
Maintained a professional attitude in high pressure situations
Trained dozen of waiters and waitresses in essential serving skills

10/2006 to 6/2007	
Customer Service Care		
Sutherland Global Services – Rochester, NY
Operated computer, phone, internet data base and access ICOMS
Helped answered questions and assisted customers over the phone
Helped troubleshoot customers with cable/television problems
Resolved escalated problems

1/2005 to 5/2005     
Marketing Intern			
Rochester Business Journal – Rochester, NY
Worked closely with marketing management team to increase 		
sales by growing marketing data base, conducting 		
projected-based market research and gathering and analyzing survey 
data to better understand consumer need 
Communicate with customers and employees to answer questions

EDUCATION

10/2015	
Certified Professional Coder 	
Bryant and Stratton College – Rochester, NY
Course work in Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology
Introduction to Coding
AAPC Professional Medical Coding Curriculum 
ICD 9 and 10; CPT and HCPCS
Microsoft Office Productivity

6/2005		
Associate of Applied Science: Business	
Monroe Community College – Rochester, NY
Course work in Business and Marketing


----------

